# 6/18 Flounder gigging - torrential rain and 40mph winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/18/2018*
I had the Dean K. family group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions started out nice, with SSE wind at 10mph and high tide levels. Just after dark, the weather began to deteriorate, with steady light rain and increasing winds. We got a really slow start, gigging only 4 fish in the first 1.5 hours. We made a long run to another spot, and its was on, with fish holding shallow on oyster and hard sand bottom. Bad storms were coming, and I knew we had to get the fish quick. We gigged our remaining 16 flounder in just under 1 hour. Just as we gigged our last fish, all hell broke loose, with torrential rain and 40mph winds. We ran all the way back to the dock in extremely heavy rain and rough seas. This group tonight was very tough, and they loved every minute of the trip, even with the bad weather at the end. They were all soaked, but happy to have a limit and make it back to the dock safely. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 11:45pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 10, 11, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 5, 7-10, 12-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Stormy night*

*6/20/2018*
I had the Tim O. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were sketchy, with ESE winds at 10-15mph, extreme high tide, and storms approaching from the gulf. Watching the radar, I thought we would have a good 2 hour window to get on the fish before storms and rain overtook the area. We started off good, gigging 3 fish in the first 15 minutes. After that, reality set in, and dirty freshwater runoff combined with high tides made for murky water just about everywhere. We moved around several times, never finding anything decent looking. With strong thunderstorms and persistent lightning approaching, we decided to make a run for the dock and call the trip short at 10:30pm. We ended with 5 flounder up to 22", and we never got a drop of rain on us. The rain started just as we were pulling out of the parking lot to head home. I was glad to keep my customers safe and dry, and they already re-booked for another date in July.


----------

